# Para ver hay que mirar



## Argónida

¿Sabría alguien cómo se dice en latín "para ver hay que mirar"?

Muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## Fred_C

"videndi causa opus est inspecto"


----------



## Hamlet2508

ad videndum inspicere necesse est.


----------



## Joca

ad videndum aspicere oportet

aspicere te oportet, ut videas


----------



## relativamente

I agree both with Hamlet and with Joca.Also you can use respicere


----------



## Argónida

Muchas gracias a todos.


----------

